# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Thashetheme

## MI CORAZON

Sikur te vemi fshatçe per .....thashetheme ?!  :buzeqeshje: 

S'mbeti gazete , reviste e stacion televiziv pa bere thashetheme per celebrities. Po ne ç'jemi? S'ka korçare ne forum?  :ngerdheshje:  

Ja, ketu eshte e keqja e ketij forumi, qe mire se te japin leje per gossips, por  i duan edhe shqip...hajde te perkthesh plakat e lagjes. Uhffff ....

----------


## MI CORAZON

Thone qe Drew Barrymore, tashme 28 vjeç, po i hyn detit ne kembe per te treten here. Se pari me  Jeremy Thomas , se dyti me te rreshkiturin Tom Green e tani se treti e  dashuruar marrezisht pas Fabrizio Morettit , ajo po planifikon nje martese e cila arrin ne shifren e 1 milion dollareve. 
Ka zera, qe dasma do te behet ne fermen e kumbarit te saj, te famshmit Steven Spielberg.
" Charlie's angel's" Cameron Diaz dhe Lucy Liu do te jene shoqerueset e saj ne kete ceremoni.

----------


## Nuska

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> * Po ne ç'jemi? S'ka korçare ne forum?  
> *


Sa nam te keq kan korcaret  :ngerdheshje:   :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## Di68

Thone qe Ben Afflick ia paska dredhur J.Lo me nje kercimtare nga ato qe zhvishen, une nuk ia gjej dot equivalenten ne shqip te stripteaser, ne Kanada...te jete e vertete thua?

----------


## MI CORAZON

Justin Timberlake i ka trashur punet me Cameron Diaz se fundmi.
Vitin tjeter ai ka plane ti beje propozim per martese yllit te kinemase duke marre edhe pelqimin e nenes se tij, se ciles i duket kjo zgjedhje e te birit e shkelqyer. 

Di68, ç'paske qene edhe ti per llafe ...aman aman... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Di68

E po c'te bejme me cupe, nga halli e kemi ... Lere lere po degjova se Justin na paska dale mashkulli me sexi i vitit nga nje reviste britanike...tani une me te degjuar e kam, mos ma merrni per kapital.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *..................... nga nje reviste britanike *


A ke degjuar qe ndonje british te jete sex simbol ? Per ata Justin-i eshte yll. 
 Me qe ra fjala, me thuaj  a kishte ndonje mashkull sexi ne filmin " Dhe yjet rrine e veshtrojne "???   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Re nga fiku Cameron edhe po merr nje kolopuc per dore?
Do i jape Timberlakes sise te pije. 

Po ay...ay i ziu Kobe Bryant...ose si e therrasin kohet e fundit "Kobi qe ja ngopi" e ka keq muhabetin.

Do e akuzojne per rape...edhe do i lere gjithe paret qe ka marre nga "NIKE" neper avokate (edhe duke i blere dhurata gruas qe duket shume e tronditur nga kjo paudhesi e te shoqit...e megjithate i rri gjithmone perkrah)

----------


## Di68

Vertet e mban mend filmin "Dhe yjet rrine e veshtrojne"?
Prit sa te pyes mamin ne telefon....  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> * (edhe duke i blere dhurata gruas qe duket shume e tronditur nga kjo paudhesi e te shoqit...e megjithate i rri gjithmone perkrah)*


Sigurisht qe do ti rrije perkrah, me ato "spending habits" qe e shoqja ka...ta pret mendja.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *Vertet e mban mend filmin "Dhe yjet rrine e veshtrojne"?
> Prit sa te pyes mamin ne telefon.... *


 :i hutuar:   Ah ti....

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Re nga fiku Cameron edhe po merr nje kolopuc per dore?
> Do i jape Timberlakes sise te pije. 
> *


Apo ska sisë Cameroni.... aman o Iht !

----------


## Ihti

Llafi qe bie Corazono...

Meqe isha te Kobi...e dini c'beri Vanessa kur Kobi i propozoi edhe i qiti unazen 4,000,000 dollarshe?
Mori t'emen ne telefon e i tha "Mami! Me ra llotaria!!!"

----------


## Di68

Se llafi nxjerr llafin...po Ashton Kutcher me Demi Moore qe jane bere edhe komshinj tani se fundi, i kane shtepite rreth 1 milje larg njeri tjetrit, d.m.th. Bruce, Demi and Ashton, te tre komshinj...lere lere se c'vete, edhe Ashtoni duket sikur behet pak xheloz ndaj Bruce Willis per "special relationship" qe ka me Demin.

...eh mi Corazon c'na bere me kete teme, na more ne qafe, na le pa pune....

----------


## MI CORAZON

Megjithe debulesen qe kam per Bruce Willis, them qe Demi dhe Ashton shkojne si çift. Diferenca e madhe e  moshes nuk bie ne sy. ( duke u nisur nga fotot, se ne drite te diellit mbase eshte " scary" )  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Ju me tuajen, une me timen  :buzeqeshje: 

Kobe Bryant, nqs denohet fajtor per perdhunim, do jete i detyruar te vuaj 4 vjet burg minimum.


Corazono...po Ashton eshte shume i mire(edhe teper i ri) per Demi-n mer jahu. 
I ka dhene sise ajo me duket qe ja ka marre menjen.

----------


## katana

nigjova qe ajo shqiptarkja eliza dushku na dashka ate charlin nga bachelorette qe ajo trista nuk e mori. 
ka degju kush ndonje hollesi.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga katana_ 
> *nigjova qe ajo shqiptarkja eliza dushku na dashka ate charlin nga bachelorette qe ajo trista nuk e mori. 
> ka degju kush ndonje hollesi.*


Prit te pyesim, Katana.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Corazono...po Ashton eshte shume i mire(edhe teper i ri) per Demi-n mer jahu. 
> I ka dhene sise ajo me duket qe ja ka marre menjen.*


Personalisht s'do lidhesha kurre me nje moshatar ose me një më te vogel se vehten. Preferencat i kam per 10 - 15 vjet me te medhenj .
Por edhe Jack Nicholson-it...s'do ti refuzoja.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

A thua ta kete pasur me tere mend ate perdhunim Kobi ? 
Pune te ngaterruara keto o Iht...s'u gjindet e verteta. 
S'di c'te them.  :konfuz:

----------

